# ~Bella Learns To Play~



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Today was the first day that Bella played with her toys a little. She was not
sure how to at first, or perhaps she knew but just could not let herself have 
fun due to the overwhelming fear. I have tried playing with her many times. 
I think now she's slowly getting the hang of it. Here are some pictures of the
little sweetie.















Come on out from under the bed Bella. (If I'm not around she hides under there)










Hmm...what is all this stuff?










I'm scared, I'm leaving...










Pick me up, I don't like it...










Chanel comes to show Bella how to play(you might have to look twice before seeing the tiny girl)









Chanel's munching on a squeaky toy, but Bella's not sure what to do.











What are you chewing on? A toy?










Can I have this one?










Oh and this one...










Oh oh and this one too!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow this is FUN!






















Is this toy all mine?











I'm having so much fun! A toy that is mine all mine!











Wait what? I have to share? No way Chanel, mama said I can have it!











Right mama? You are my mama, aren't you?! Come on let me onto your lap, I give you kisses!
















I added this picture because it shows how skinny the poor girl is. She won't stay like this for long.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Poor thing! She is precious though! Are you fostering, going to be a fosture failure, or keep her? Chanel seems to love her! I can not wait to see the before LS and After LS photos! She is going to be even prettier!


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

I like seeing the progression of her playing, and your captions are great! Looks like she is getting along good so far, and Chanel is being a very good big sister, and showing her all the toys. Boy is she skinny though, but I know she is in excellent hands.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

We are keeping her Christie. She became a part of the family the second she got here.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

LS,again I'll say,I'm so glad this baby has found you!She has fell into the life!!This makes me happy!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

LBChi said:


> I like seeing the progression of her playing, and your captions are great! Looks like she is getting along good so far, and Chanel is being a very good big sister, and showing her all the toys. Boy is she skinny though, but I know she is in excellent hands.


The worst thing is the pictures don't show just how thin she is, it's worse in
real life. I feel bad for her, there is no reason for this. She is eating better and
better every day, I am sure she'll reach a healthy weight soon enough. Chanel
is very good to Bella, I'm proud of her. The boys are even better, they are so
gentle and sweet, they even clean her eyes. And Bella likes them both, when
Rocky or Benji walks by she comes out of her hiding spot and wags her tail at 
them.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> We are keeping her Christie. She became a part of the family the second she got here.


AWESOME! I love a good foster failure story since I hold the title for quickest foster failure with Basset Rescue (Gibbs)  

Her coloring is a great contrast to Chanel too so they make perfect sisters. PM me your address I have a sweat shirt that BG never wore as I ordered the wrong size but for $4.00 I kept as I knew some puppy would need it. It is made by Fetch Dog and is light blue but cute! I can mail it to you Friday and I will see if anything else no longer fits BG


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

missydawn said:


> LS,again I'll say,I'm so glad this baby has found you!She has fell into the life!!This makes me happy!!




Thank you Sheila, you are very kind. We are all working hard on making her
happy and healthy, hubby and the pups included. She was welcomed with
open arms, we are all trying to make her comfortable. I think considering
the short time she has been here she is doing well.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

That's such a heart warming story!!!!!!! I also laughed at that photo of Chanel with her back legs sprawled out--funny. I know Bella will come around.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Huly said:


> AWESOME! I love a good foster failure story since I hold the title for quickest foster failure with Basset Rescue (Gibbs)
> 
> Her coloring is a great contrast to Chanel too so they make perfect sisters. PM me your address I have a sweat shirt that BG never wore as I ordered the wrong size but for $4.00 I kept as I knew some puppy would need it. It is made by Fetch Dog and is light blue but cute! I can mail it to you Friday and I will see if anything else no longer fits BG



Oh you are too kind! That's really cool of you. I will gladly take it. You must let me pay though. Deal?


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

OMG how cute!!!! She IS a little peanut. I love how Chanel spreads out on her tummy, her feet spread out are so darned sweet! What a lovely family!!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Finn said:


> That's such a heart warming story!!!!!!! I also laughed at that photo of Chanel with her back legs sprawled out--funny. I know Bella will come around.


Haha, I like that picture of Chanel, she's such a funny monkey.

I think Bella will come around too. She's a grown girl, 1 year and 4 months,
so it might take more time than with a puppy, but I'm sure she'll be ok. I'm
giving it my all.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pam6400 said:


> OMG how cute!!!! She IS a little peanut. I love how Chanel spreads out on her tummy, her feet spread out are so darned sweet! What a lovely family!!!



Thank you Pam. I took these pictures per your request.  I'm glad you liked them.
You know it might be a little sad that she is skinny and fearful, but I try to look at 
the pictures in a positive way, without sadness, because I know Bella is blossoming. 
I see such changes in just a couple of days, it makes me look forward to the future, 
I know she'll do really well.


----------



## LaceyBlue (Jun 25, 2012)

She is insanely cute!


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Haha, I like that picture of Chanel, she's such a funny monkey.
> 
> I think Bella will come around too. She's a grown girl, 1 year and 4 months,
> so it might take more time than with a puppy, but I'm sure she'll be ok. I'm
> giving it my all.


I think given all the tail wagging she will be fine within a week! Your dogs are so nice to her. I get a new foster Wednesday.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

LaceyBlue said:


> She is insanely cute!


I think so too. It's those big, sweet, loving eyes, they are too powerful. 





Finn said:


> I think given all the tail wagging she will be fine within a week! Your dogs are so nice to her. I get a new foster Wednesday.


I agree, that is a great sign. She wags it every time we talk to her.
Often times it is tucked under really tight, but the second I baby
talk to her she gets happy and wags it. It's nice.

I bet you are busy with your foster. Is it a young dog? How is his/her
health and behavior? It's a Chi right?


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

LS your going to have to make yourself a new siggy!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

LOVE these pics LS! She is learning to be a real dog. I love it. I have no doubt she will blossom under your care and thrive with you and hubby and her doggy sister and brothers. She landed in the perfect place.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I knew she would steal your heart....she is such a little darling...and she now has the best home possible...Chanel will soon teach her the ropes...keeping those boys in line. She soon took to all those toys, Chanel is a good sport letting her new sis have some of hers..... she is a bit on the thin side for sure, but you will have her 100 % in no time at all....hugs to Chanel for being so compassionate with Bella...


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

She has such a sweet little face! Ah, I just love her. I didn't realize she was quite that skinny! I thought it was bad when Odie lost weight after her spay. I'm so so glad that she found you! It's going to be so fun getting to see her become a healthy happy girl. Half of those toys are bigger than she is!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah, she is skinny. Reminds me of Pepe when he came. But now he's a healthy weight. She will get there, too. So nice to see her learn to play, my Twiggy still doesn't play with toys.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Chanel is being such a good teacher! She already seems so much more comfortable. What a skinny little girl. Do you know anything about her life before you? I'm sure she will be fit soon. It is adorable watching her learn how to play with toys. She seems to like them toward the end, though. 

She seems like such a kind soul. And it is so great that Chanel and the boys love her! You have such a nice pack now- it seems so complete. Two boys, two girls. Two Chis, two Basenjis. I can't wait to watch her progress even more!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

LS- she is so cute! You have an amazing pack and I am sure you, Chanel, Rocky and Benji will have her feeling good in no time!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you girls. Your kind words make me smile. You are all so good to me. 

I don't know much about her past. I do know that she never met another dog,
that's what I was told. I was also told that in her 1 year and 4 months of life
she was never walked on a leash. I do not think she was abused at all. Yes
she is scared of everything, but I blame it on lack of socialization. I do think
she was not socialized or trained whatsoever. She does not understand
basics, not even "COME" or "NO". She does like hearing me talk and seems
desperate to understand me, which is making it easier to train her, she wants
to please me, there is just a "language" barrier at the moment. I was told that
she is pad trained, but she is terrified of the thing. She's pretty much scared
of everything and everyone. The only exception is my dogs, she likes them
...now, before she was afraid. She has no doggie etiquette, but it makes her
happy to be around Rocky, Benji and Chanel. All three of them are teaching
her manners, in a direct, but harmless way. She is learning her boundaries
thanks to them and of course hubby and I...we all work as a team, we are on
the same boat. Structure is crucial to her right now. She is very pitiful, I do
not want to get suckered into the "sad stuff" and baby her to the point of her
becoming spoiled in a bad way. My kind of spoiling is providing care, balanced
nutrition, training, mental and physical stimulation and of course affection.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

LBChi said:


> LS your going to have to make yourself a new siggy!



You are right! I'm glad. This one keeps reminding me of a child's bandaid, lol. You know those extra colorful ones that never stick. :lol:


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I love all the new pics of your latest angel and your clever captions. Now, the LS I know is all about being positive. I know she is painfully thin and skiddish, but it will be no time before she will be healthy and I believe she is already happy in her own way to have found you all. In her own way she loves her new big bros and sis. She seems excited to learn new things. Lulu is a skiddish-type to this day and she is over 4 years old. Sometimes it is just their personality and they never completely overcome, but I believe you were blessed the day you found her and have much to be happy about!!! I know you feel that way too.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

cutie butt!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

lulu'smom said:


> I love all the new pics of your latest angel and your clever captions. Now, the LS I know is all about being positive. I know she is painfully thin and skiddish, but it will be no time before she will be healthy and I believe she is already happy in her own way to have found you all. In her own way she loves her new big bros and sis. She seems excited to learn new things. Lulu is a skiddish-type to this day and she is over 4 years old. Sometimes it is just their personality and they never completely overcome, but I believe you were blessed the day you found her and have much to be happy about!!! I know you feel that way too.



Oh Tina absolutely! I think she's a little miracle, I've known her such a short
time, but I love her as if she was always here. I think it's definitely possible
that she'll be on the shy side for the rest of her life, but I know she can and
will overcome her fears. A dog that chooses to not be a part of loud events or
chooses to not be smothered by a bunch of people is one thing, but a dog
that thinks everything and everyone is out to get her is another. I just want
her to feel somewhat confident and safe, that is what we are working on.
With a gentle hand, training and exposure she'll soon realize that even though
she's small she does not need to fear the world. There are so many wonderful
things about being a dog, I want to expose her to those things and I want to
see her learn to enjoy life. I am extremely confident that she'll make progress,
I see it already. As for her being thin, it's an easy fix, deworming medicine,
good nutrition and exercise is going to do wonders. I stated her issues not to
put her down or sound negative, none of those issues are Bella's fault, I
simply wanted to share them with you all, because now we can all watch her
blossom together. I've rehabed dogs with issues that were much more severe,
and I've learned that there is no such thing as a bad or "broken" dog. It does
not take much for a dog to thrive, just some basics. Unlike many people, dogs
appreciate the small things in life, which makes it exciting to work with them.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

teetee said:


> cutie butt!



I'll pass on your compliment to Bella. 



...Oh I told her and she LIKED it! lol, there she goes again wagging that helicopter tail. :lol:


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

~LS~ said:


> We are keeping her Christie. She became a part of the family the second she got here.


Fantastic news!!! She is looking pretty happy and comfortable already. I am sure she will gain a few lbs with all love and good care she will be receiving now. God Blessed Bella when she was found by all of you.


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

awww i'm so glad she found you 
my mother's dog when she was adopted at age 4, did not understand tricks or know how to play with toys either. Now she does all sort of tricks for a slice of cucumber  You wouldn't have known she was neglected at all today! Only hint is when we make slapping noises she goes absolutely berserk! (when we jokingly slap each other's arm)
Bella's coming along so nicely! And fast! She's definitely in good care! I can't believe her previous owners let her get so skinny! Did they never take her in for worms when they noticed she wasn't gaining any weight?  I don't know how she got neglected to the point where she's just skin and bones..


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

She is so lucky to find you.I love all the pictures


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

she is such a cute little dumplin'!  Love her facial expressions :love4:
I am sure she is gonna get some weight on eating well at her new home!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

She is just gorgeous! What a beautiful little girl! It breaks my heart to see her so thin. I don't know how anyone can mistreat or neglect animals. When I moved to Wales we got a horse (she was with the house. It was winter when we viewed the house) When we moved in she had shed her winter coat and you could see all her ribs. They left her in the field with nothing but the grass to eat because you couldn't ride her due to a broken leg as a foal. We soon fed her up, gave her treats, groomed her and cleaned out her hooves. She had a lovely temperament and if I said 'give me a kiss' she'd lift her nose to my face. Somewhat off topic, sorry!


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Love her! She's adorable. Chanel looks like the perfect big sister, helping her learn how to play and have fun  
Apart from her skinniness, she looks a lot better already. Her fur looks so shiny and bright <3

Time for a new siggy LS!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

What cute pics! She will come out of her shell in no time with your care and some encouragement from Chanel. It's sad to see such a little sweetie so thin but it will be amazing to watch her fill out and thrive. What a great thing you are doing for her, you are an angel for doggies!


----------



## Mona Lisa's Smile (Mar 16, 2012)

Just seeing this now....wish I could be here more often! I think some of the pictures do show how thin Bella is....wow....her ribs are stickout out!

....so I'm looking forward to the "after" pics when she fills out!!! 


What a tiny little sweetheart! The size difference is unbelievable between the two pups! What do they both weigh?? (just curious) It's kind of like my Archie and Ava (he's 10 lbs and she's 3 1/2 lbs).


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

Seeing pictures of her just tickles my heart!! She is way too cute and you can tell she is absolutely loving being a part of your "pack"


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Her spirit is shinning bright! Shes small little thing. Its great the boys are being gentle. I bet Chanel likes having someone her size to play with, well a little smaller than her. That poor thing but she'll get fattened up (in a healthy way) soon enough.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

She looks like such a sweetheart. It was adorable how much Chanel likes her. So sweet seeing pictures of them together.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

I hope you are feeling ok LS, I have noticed you haven't been around a few days. Wondering how Bella's vet check went?


----------



## LittleBean (May 17, 2012)

Awww the picture links are broken now


----------

